
For the poor in the Ivy League, a full ride isn’t always what they imagined - wallflower
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/for-the-poor-in-the-ivy-league-a-full-ride-isnt-always-what-they-imagined/2016/05/16/5f89972a-114d-11e6-81b4-581a5c4c42df_story.html
======
scarface74
So tell me again what is so special about Ivey league schools? I don't know
about other states, but there are a good colleges in Ga which would have been
much cheaper and less stressful and still could have landed them a good job.

One of the students were from GA.

